# SKC August 27th



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

So who is going???? Anyone wanna meet up??? 

I am just getting some stuff ready now, sorted out my show outfit - new trousers - very expensive they were at £1!!! Very erm, sparkly too 

Just about to boil the liver for bait, will sort out showbag just now, thinking I might need me wellies n barbour the way this rain is going..... 

really excited to see my 5 pups again, and see how they do at their first show, me has got 'nervous mommy' syndrome hmy::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

we wont be there till the 28th but hope you have a good day...yes bring the wellies...it is raining here as we speak...


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> So who is going???? Anyone wanna meet up???
> 
> I am just getting some stuff ready now, sorted out my show outfit - new trousers - very expensive they were at £1!!! Very erm, sparkly too
> 
> ...


Eeh have we got a show 2moro then 

I'll b soritng out the van later today in the pissing rain lol, bringing a few bottles of bubbly with me as well so should b a good day


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Eeh have we got a show 2moro then
> 
> I'll b soritng out the van later today in the pissing rain lol, bringing a few bottles of bubbly with me as well so should b a good day


Like you had forgotten about it!!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

teaming down here now...really heavy rain....but do enjoy yourselfs..


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

THis had to happen the weekend my aunt visits for the first time in 6 years eh???

I would have loved to have met you ceearott and ditsy  and see ridgeback05 again(i would camp out for Inca any day  )


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> teaming down here now...really heavy rain....but do enjoy yourselfs..


Yes, wellies in van, got barbour and hat out already, lol!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ballybee said:


> THis had to happen the weekend my aunt visits for the first time in 6 years eh???
> 
> I would have loved to have met you ceearott and ditsy  and see ridgeback05 again(i would camp out for Inca any day  )


What a shame!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> teaming down here now...really heavy rain....but do enjoy yourselfs..


It's not raining across in Fife...you should come over to the fun side of the bridge 



Ceearott said:


> What a shame!!


I am gutted...any chance to get close to a relative of Vegas :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

the sun is now shining


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> the sun is now shining


Well just keep it that way for tomoz pleez!!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Well just keep it that way for tomoz pleez!!! :smilewinkgrin:


Unlikely....this is Scotland


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Unlikely....this is Scotland


Just dont....................... just dont!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hand:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Just dont....................... just dont!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hand:


Lol our rule is expect the worst and hope for the best 

It's not rained in Fife today...although a woman had to be rescued from her car in Prestonpans today according to forth 1 radio


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Lol our rule is expect the worst and hope for the best
> 
> It's not rained in Fife today...although a woman had to be rescued from her car in Prestonpans today according to forth 1 radio


STOPPIT!!!!!!!!! You are norty norty norty norty!!!!!!:nono::hand:

Actually, I have been sunburnt at this show before on more than one occasion, so maybe the sun will shine for me and me pups :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> STOPPIT!!!!!!!!! You are norty norty norty norty!!!!!!:nono::hand:
> 
> Actually, I have been sunburnt at this show before on more than one occasion, so maybe the sun will shine for me and me pups :smilewinkgrin:


Lol it's true!!! She was rescued from her car 

It probably will be sunny...have you checked the forecast?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

tad far for me , have a club open show nearer so off to that on sunday. good luck to all who are going and C good luck with the pupsters x


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Lol it's true!!! She was rescued from her car
> 
> It probably will be sunny...have you checked the forecast?


Justlooked, we might hit lucky as it says no rain till a shower around 1pm then suny again till 16.00 then it will pi$$i t down - but we should be well finished by then - heres hoping!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Justlooked, we might hit lucky as it says no rain till a shower around 1pm then suny again till 16.00 then it will pi$$i t down - but we should be well finished by then - heres hoping!


It was meant to rain here yesterday afternoon but we had a lovely sunny day, even had a picnic in the garden 

Fingers crossed the weather doesn't misbehave for you


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Its piddled down here all day - had to put the heating on to get me clothes dried 

Anyway, have decided if it does rain, not will dampen my spirits tomorrow 0 determined to enjoy and celebrate, whatever the weather and whatever the pups do or dont win


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Its piddled down here all day - had to put the heating on to get me clothes dried
> 
> Anyway, have decided if it does rain, not will dampen my spirits tomorrow 0 determined to enjoy and celebrate, whatever the weather and whatever the pups do or dont win


At least you'll be surrounded by hundreds of gorgeous doggies :001_tt1: That would always cheer me up


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I was meant to entered and travelling down with a friend - but that didnt happen, as shes flew over instead!  - shes judging cavs, have a great day all and best wishes.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done to Ceearot on your success at SKC with your baby x:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Very well done to ceearot a 1st and a 3rd to her pups in mp...both now qualified for crufts 2012...must have been those new and expensive sparkly
Trousers that done the trick....lol.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Pleased to hear that news.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!! It was a fabby day for my pups!!

1st and 3rd in Minor puppy dog and 2nd and 3rd in Minor Puppy Bitch!!! YAY!!!!!!!!

ONly one blooper - poor Ziva the Diva got spooked by something and just didnt wanna perform for the Judge today:crying: so she didnt get anything - BUT - it was only one Show so we'll work on it and move on to the next one with renewed optimism :wink:

Photos to follow tomorrow - I have to go to work tonight 

P.S. - me sparkly trousers are now rather muddy, PMSL!!!!!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Glad you had a good day...well done with the hitch pups also....and sorry your other two got spooked....hope I can do half as well tomorrow as you did today....again well done.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> Glad you had a good day...well done with the hitch pups also....and sorry your other two got spooked....hope I can do half as well tomorrow as you did today....again well done.


Good luck tomorrow!!!!

Handy tip - if it rains through the night, the ground will not have dried up so I would advise you to take ya wellies!! Twas rather muddy in parts yoday sp gawd help ya tomorrow if it rains again!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

heres a couple of pics I got downloaded so far - the awesome Axel, 1st MPD!!










The excitable JD - 3rd MPD


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice pups.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Having problems wiv me camera n the downloading bit  not happy coz I got some pics I havent even see yet 

Anyways, heres the Booty Buffy, 3rd MPB










And the gorgeous Nala 2nd MPB


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

today at skc We almost had as good a day as you...Inca 2nd in pb....Sifa 1st in pg....and loki 2nd in limit dog...


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> today at skc We almost had as good a day as you...Inca 2nd in pb....Sifa 1st in pg....and loki 2nd in limit dog...


Awesome stuff!!!!! Well done to all concerned!! Looks like SKC was a hugh success for members, lol!!

How was the weather??


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I still want Nala please, thank you kindly


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> Awesome stuff!!!!! Well done to all concerned!! Looks like SKC was a hugh success for members, lol!!
> 
> How was the weather??


Was very cold tho dry...but up to our ankles in mud...lol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> Was very cold tho dry...but up to our ankles in mud...lol


Yes, I had visions of it being a wellie day even more than yesterday, PMSL!! At least it stayed dry for ya!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I still want Nala please, thank you kindly


I think you would have fight off not just her owner, but her two sons aswell, PMSL!!!!!


----------

